# What is an SX and XT trade?



## tfpp (5 January 2011)

Hi,

Newbie here,
Bought my first LYC share yesterday. Ouch!
I went through CommSec. How do you guys trade?

I noticed looking at the trades after it has closed, that there were SX and XT trades with significantly lower prices. What are those trades?

tfpp


----------



## tech/a (5 January 2011)

*Re: What is SX and XT trade?*

https://www.asxonline.com/marketinfo/Doco/3507 - Updated Trade Condition Codes in ITS.pdf


----------



## tfpp (5 January 2011)

*Re: What is SX and XT trade?*

Thx tech. Googling those terms, I learn of those acronyms too. 

What I don't understand is how can they be traded at lower than market prices (which has closed). Is it some kind of barter trading between traders or by the same trader? Does that mean we outsiders can't do those trades. 

More importantly, are those closing prices an indication of the market when they reopen the following day?


----------



## tfpp (5 January 2011)

*Re: What is SX and XT trade?*

I found out that this question has been raised in this forum before. 
Sorry about my post. 

Also found a quite comprehensive explanation here. 
http://www.asx.com.au/resources/education/basics/crossings.htm

Which still leads me to my last question. Do those special trades after the market close give an indication to the opening price?

Also, can anyone tell me where you all trade. I find that CommSec fees is a bit expensive but give a lot of useful information on the shares. I looked at BellDirect but have trouble getting useful information there.


----------



## skc (5 January 2011)

*Re: What is SX and XT trade?*



tfpp said:


> I found out that this question has been raised in this forum before.
> Sorry about my post.
> 
> Also found a quite comprehensive explanation here.
> ...




I have a commsec account that I use for research purpose only. They don't seem to mind that I haven't traded with them for over 5 years 

You can always trade with Bell and research with Commsec.

I trade with Interactive Brokers and there are many threads on the forum about the pros and cons. Probably not suitable for beginners.

Bad timing on LYC... good luck on the trade.


----------



## tech/a (5 January 2011)

*Re: What is SX and XT trade?*



> What I don't understand is how can they be traded at lower than market prices (which has closed)




Buyers Broker negotiating with Sellers Broker off market do a deal.
Generally with larger parcels of stock.


----------



## JackieChanII (1 November 2019)

tfpp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Newbie here,
> Bought my first LYC share yesterday. Ouch!
> ...




Chinese Rapeseed Oil based SX working principle in layman term

For anyone who is interested in SX research.

Key words: RE-agent, SX, Chinese Rapeseed Oil based SX, Original Solvay Formula SX, Rapeseed Oil, Fatty Acid, Solvent, Kerosene, Diesel, Oxygen Atom, Polarity,

Most people who don’t have close knowledge of REE sector, misuse RE-agent with reagent. Reagent is consumed in the reaction, but RE-agent is not consumed, it is often shortened as REgent. RE-agent is an organic chain molecule, with one end having strong polarity, the other end having very weak polarity. There is a very important element to Chinese Rapeseed Oil based SX within the RE-agent molecule, it is Oxygen Atom. That is key reason why Chinese Rapeseed Oil based SX is much more efficient than Original Solvay Formula SX.

The end which has strong polarity in RE-agent molecule has strong affiliation with water molecule and ions due to water molecule has strong polarity too and ions have electric charge. The end which has very weak polarity in RE-agent molecule has strong affiliation with molecules of Solvent, Oil or other organic liquid due to those molecules has very weak polarity also. There is an old saying: “birds of a feather gather together”. These words work for RE-agent very well. Because RE-agent possesses both different ends, it can be dissolved in both water and Solvent, Oil or other organic liquid. Even though the strong polarity end has strong affiliation with ions, but not all ions are the same to RE-agent, some ions of certain elements are very slightly more preferred.  How ever this slight preference of RE-agent molecule amplified through iterations is the working horse to achieve REE purification.  

In Original Solvay Formula SX, Kerosene or Diesel is used as the Solvent, REEs is loaded in the weak acidic solution (PLS). RE-agent is like shuttle buses and REEs are like passengers. The 1st leg of journey is going from PLS to Solvent. Because RE-agent has slight preference difference over different REE ions, so certain REEs will always be loaded more into the buses (RE-agent) than the others. During mixing, RE-agent carries REEs migrating into Solvent. Original solvent has no/low REE content becomes loaded or in other words saturated with REEs, and the original PLS become less REE contented. After loading the solvent, centrifuge is used to separate solvent from PLS. The newly separated solvent contains more of slight preferred REEs than other ions. The 2nd leg of journey is going from loaded Solvent to fresh weak acid solution. Since Ions can only rely on RE-agent to stay in Solvent but readily to be dissolved in water, 2nd journey---stripping is fairly easy. After mixing, most REEs migrate into fresh weak acid solution and left the Solvent with low REEs content. After using centrifuge to separate low REEs content Solvent and REEs carrying weak acidic solution, one iteration is complete and it is ready for another iteration of operation.

Through iterations of operation, the slight preferred REEs become more and more enriched over other ions. When the enrichment reaches desired level, the job is finished.

It is sounds simple enough, but there is a catch, this slight preference difference is very very small, especially for HREE, and the REE load carrying capability of Solvent is also small, even it is in saturated state, Solven can only carry very low percentage of REEs. this is the reason why a very large number of iterations are needed to do the job.

Then one might ask, why Chinese Rapeseed Oil based SX is much more efficient? basically it is just adding Rapeseed Oil into Solvay Formula!

As I mentioned before, it is because Oxygen Atom. Rapeseed Oil is fatty acid, it possess a Oxygen Atom in the molecule, that gives Rapeseed Oil molecule polarity---one strong polarity end and one very weak polarity end. Still remember RE-agent molecule? RE-agent is organic chain molecule with Oxygen Atom within and has one strong polarity end and one very weak polarity end too.

Since Chinese Rapeseed Oil based SX is based on Solvay Formula SX. Now you have not only RE-agent to carry REEs, you also have Rapeseed Oil itself acting like RE-agent to carry REEs. 2 is better than 1. Beside that, remember “birds of a feather gather together”? because the similarity of RE-agent and Rapeseed Oil, much larger quantity of RE-agent can be dissolve in the Rapeseed Oil than it can in the Solvent alone, and because similarity of Rapeseed Oil and Solvent, unlimited mount of Rapeseed Oil percentage-wise can be dissolve into Solvent. So in each iteration, much more REEs can be loaded into the mix of Rapeseed Oil and Solvent, hence improve the efficiency.

No one expected that A forgotten tin can of Rapeseed Oil in one professional engineer’s house hold ruined a meal, but laid down first brick of the development of Chinese Rapeseed Oil based SX, eventually established the REE dominant of China over the world.


----------

